# for scrogging when to cut everything below screennnn????



## budzz12345 (Apr 21, 2012)

anyone? im in flowering cycle now


----------



## budzz12345 (Apr 21, 2012)

99 views ND no one has an anwser?


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Apr 21, 2012)

Clear undergrowth when your screen is filled 75% then flip to flower.


----------



## budzz12345 (Apr 22, 2012)

im in flowerin i figured i shoud have done that in veg well can i even do it now or just cut the nodes that are going to have pop corn buds?


----------



## + WitchDoctor + (Apr 24, 2012)

I wouldn't cut them now, not unless you have to. You can still use the popcorn buds for cooking or hash or something, but if you cut them off now you risk stressing or herming out the plant. Better some popcorn buds than a bunch of seeds and slow flowering time.


----------



## zo0t (Apr 25, 2012)

listen playboy dont cut any levz at all only tardz do that reed buks


----------



## KDiaz (Apr 25, 2012)

zo0t said:


> listen playboy dont cut any levz at all only tardz do that reed buks


Lmao, oh the irony!


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 25, 2012)

zo0t said:


> listen playboy dont cut any levz at all only tardz do that reed buks


This has to be the most ironic thing i have read in a very long time..... 
The only people the dont cut below the screen are going for yield/profits rather than quality. Its a known fact that if you cut lower growth it will focus on the colas.

His only posts are about problem plants. 
100$ says he has never trained a SCROG.


----------



## zo0t (Apr 26, 2012)

xD i haz never SCROG b4


----------



## Trelliscrazy (Apr 27, 2012)

ok if you have never trained a trellis then how can you have a statement about how to prune and maintain the canopy??? i would do it before they get to far along for the whole stress factor


----------



## Saldaw (May 2, 2012)

i find that most of the stuff below the screen dies if its not getting enough light anyways so its better to let the plant take out all the nutrients from its own leaves. maybe just cut some small side stems which will become popcorn buds.


----------



## Bigz2277 (May 2, 2012)

Saldaw said:


> i find that most of the stuff below the screen dies if its not getting enough light anyways so its better to let the plant take out all the nutrients from its own leaves. maybe just cut some small side stems which will become popcorn buds.


the whole point of cutting below is to stop those nutrients from getting waisted on the lower stuff that will die off eventually.


----------



## mike91sr (May 2, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> the whole point of cutting below is to stop those nutrients from getting waisted on the lower stuff that will die off eventually.



No, it's not. As per your signature, I'll be polite, correct you, and also ask you to please not spread incorrect/incomplete information in the future as well. Being a new grower doesn't give you the privilege of claiming to know and being wrong (thus creating more forum myth), it just gives you the privilege of not knowing without people giving you shit. Two completely different things. It also means you should verify your info before claiming its true. Stating that you stop nutrients from getting wasted leads to the conclusion that extra nutes will resolve it. Obviously not true. Nothing gets "wasted" except the plant's effort in growing it out, but trimming needs to be applied correctly to avoid that, it's not just a fix-all. Improper/unnecessary/excessive trimming can lead to a less efficient plant. Moderation and technique.

OP, I trim mine throughout veg so I develop as much apical dominance as possible and get proper hormone distribution(this is why we train and trim bigz) before the plant is put into flower so that it can be focused on its reproductive cycle with already-efficient layouts. The plant doesn't understand that it's under a screen or why it's lower growth being cut off, and in flower it just wants to get pollinated, not get bulkier or bigger. So we need to let it focus mostly on its reproductive cycle. It's a double-edged sword though, because the plant also doesn't realize that those shitty little popcorn buds are useless, so if we leave them, it will waste the plant's effort and prevent the apical dominance we spent weeks working towards. All that said, I "follow" the plant up as it stretches and fills. I do a light trim on the entire plant at about 7 days 12/12 (day 1-3 actual flower) and a heavier one only on the undergrowth towards the end of week 2 to get rid of everything that isn't getting enough light to justify keeping all the way through flower, and then not again until about week 5-6 when I'm doing more of a thinning to allow airflow/light penetration, not trimming under the screen. 

My more recent scrog. Finished harvesting a couple weeks ago. I just put a screen on the new crop and will be flipping in a couple weeks, I'd be happy to post progression pics of how I train over the next few weeks. My journal has some details on it, feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Kingpuck (Aug 7, 2019)

Sweet. Was looking at how to increase the square footage in my 2x4 scrog and your pic just answered it. 
Thankyou


----------



## T macc (Aug 10, 2019)

zo0t said:


> listen playboy dont cut any levz at all only tardz do that reed buks


Any text below this point is irrelevant hahaha


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Aug 19, 2019)

mike91sr said:


> No, it's not. As per your signature, I'll be polite, correct you, and also ask you to please not spread incorrect/incomplete information in the future as well. Being a new grower doesn't give you the privilege of claiming to know and being wrong (thus creating more forum myth), it just gives you the privilege of not knowing without people giving you shit. Two completely different things. It also means you should verify your info before claiming its true. Stating that you stop nutrients from getting wasted leads to the conclusion that extra nutes will resolve it. Obviously not true. Nothing gets "wasted" except the plant's effort in growing it out, but trimming needs to be applied correctly to avoid that, it's not just a fix-all. Improper/unnecessary/excessive trimming can lead to a less efficient plant. Moderation and technique.
> 
> OP, I trim mine throughout veg so I develop as much apical dominance as possible and get proper hormone distribution(this is why we train and trim bigz) before the plant is put into flower so that it can be focused on its reproductive cycle with already-efficient layouts. The plant doesn't understand that it's under a screen or why it's lower growth being cut off, and in flower it just wants to get pollinated, not get bulkier or bigger. So we need to let it focus mostly on its reproductive cycle. It's a double-edged sword though, because the plant also doesn't realize that those shitty little popcorn buds are useless, so if we leave them, it will waste the plant's effort and prevent the apical dominance we spent weeks working towards. All that said, I "follow" the plant up as it stretches and fills. I do a light trim on the entire plant at about 7 days 12/12 (day 1-3 actual flower) and a heavier one only on the undergrowth towards the end of week 2 to get rid of everything that isn't getting enough light to justify keeping all the way through flower, and then not again until about week 5-6 when I'm doing more of a thinning to allow airflow/light penetration, not trimming under the screen.
> 
> ...


that picture just gave my eyes an orgasm


----------



## HielanVibes (Aug 21, 2019)

T macc said:


> Any text below this point is irrelevant hahaha


This true. Its an old thread. But in case someone sees this: do in moderation, let the plants vibe after each clearing, listen to those vibes and adjust. I wouldnt trim much after you get a few weeks into flower. Dont mind mr. Cabbage in the lower right hand corner, she came out dank but was missing a chromosome or two.


----------

